# infant bereavement photography



## Blue Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2005)

I came across this website today I thought I would share. It is photographers who will (for free) provide photography services for families who have/are experiencing the loss of their infant.

http://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

DH and I did that! I found the link through Mothering.com's main website and emailed them prior to DS's birth. We thought he had a chance to live and told them that. They said they would still do it for us even though we didn't know whether he would make it.

Absolutely wonderful work! We also had the choice with the photographer we had (each one is different) as to whether we wanted announcements made. (We did).

Her photos are amazing. Much better than my disposable. I would reccommend them to any pregnant mother prior to birth JUST because if they have an unexpected death- they know who they can call if they want photos.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am actually in the process of going through the steps to become a photographer for that organization.







If I can give back in a (small) way to all those that helped me when we were faced w/the death of our daughter, I will.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

I am







right now. That website is so moving . . . .


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama* 
I am actually in the process of going through the steps to become a photographer for that organization.







If I can give back in a (small) way to all those that helped me when we were faced w/the death of our daughter, I will.


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm so full of emotion, I'm not sure what to post. Soaking my keyboard with tears at the moment. What a tribute to the babies and comfort to the families to have those photos done. They do beautiful work. I just wish there wasn't ever a need for their services. kwim?

HoosierDiaperinmama--bless you for getting that training. Your work will mean tons for the families you touch.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Incredible photography.








:


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

Isn't that amazing??? I came across that site for the first time yesterday too. I think it's awesome. I wish I had more photography experience and talent! That's so beautiful.

I found out about it from this site
http://kambrys-light.com/aboutus.aspx - it made me cry too.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

The American Child Photographers Charity Guild also has a list of photographers who donate their services for families of babies who are critically ill, extremely premature, or still born.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I really shouldn't read this stuff when I am at work. I really have to step out for a minute now.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't know about this group. Thank you for sharing it. I had the honor of taking some photos of a baby girl who was still born. I was so nervous since I haven't done that type of photography before & I am NOT a photographer.

It is a very humbling experience.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've heard of this organization and wished it was around when I lost my daughter.

Here's another wonderful example of their great work - such a gift to the parents who are missing Baby James so much. Get your Kleenexes out:

http://www.blairblanks.com/jameshudson/james.exe


----------



## Careyayn22 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was touched by their organization as well. When my son was born at 22 weeks, our hospital asked if we were interested....as a photographer myself (very very very part-time) I was so happy to have them there. It is a wonderful organization and I hope to work with them in the future as well. My blog, below, has a few photos from their session.


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...amazing pictures. I couldnt go thru too many because I didnt want to start crying. I cant bring myself to show my husband. I dont think he can handle it right now.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I found this:

http://babyangelpics.com/index.php

It's a free service to parents of still borns- they touch up the photos to get rid of bruises or any other marks. They'll do digital photos too.


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

ACPCG and NILMDTS are both wonderful organizations! I volunteer with both and have met the most amazing families.

I was actually heading over here to post about the organizations







Glad to see someone beat me to it!

They are both offered completely free of charge, and all you have to do is call one of the participating photographers. Many hospitals have a contact name and number for area coordinators (that's where most of my calls come from)


----------



## mamaesq (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacieM* 
I found out about it from this site
http://kambrys-light.com/aboutus.aspx - it made me cry too.

I went through my pregnancy with Kimber. She is an amazing woman. I learned about the organization through her. The pictures her photographer took were incredibly beautiful.

I think it is a wonderful organization.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
I found this:

http://babyangelpics.com/index.php

It's a free service to parents of still borns- they touch up the photos to get rid of bruises or any other marks. They'll do digital photos too.










They do a wonderful job too--they redid a couple of Ryland's pictures, and those are the pictures we are able to show people without it being awkward.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

People who do this kind of work truly are angels







:








to all of the mamas who have lost a child


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

Such an amazing organization, and I so wish I had known about them when my son died. Coincidentally I just posted this on a local board I'm on. I only have pictures from the funeral and they aren't that great.

mama to baby Z. born 10-18-96 died 10-18-96








mama to three monkeys














:







:







:







:


----------

